# Keep Your Flight Tight



## tickersticker14 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,im new to AT but have over 20 years in archery hunting. Im looking forward to being a part of this group


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk tickersticker14. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badhuntergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------



## SHAVETHEYETI (Feb 19, 2008)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

welcome and your right this is a good group to join


----------

